# Join/Fancy Plakats breeding attempt



## Alphasbettas (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello, very new to Bettas and this forum has been helpful for all the research I did everywhere. This is my pair that I've nursed to health, different blood different sources so not sure about previous bloodlines. I would love your reviews and suggestions for a beta newbie.

Right now it's been 28 hours since female was placed in the cup and introduced into the Male's tank. The video is from when they were introduced yesterday.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful Koi Betta you have there!


----------



## Alphasbettas (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks, just released the female.Fingers crossed


----------

